# Remains of NT croc attack victim found



## News Bot (Jun 8, 2014)

POLICE believe remains found in a 4.7 metre long crocodile are that of a man who was attacked by a croc in the Northern Territory's Kakadu National Park.




























*Published On:* 08-Jun-14 04:48 PM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 8, 2014)

Poor guy...could think of better ways to go :/


----------



## Fil_14 (Jun 8, 2014)

And his family, couldn't imagine how they would be after that happening right in front of them. 


Fil...


----------



## Darlyn (Jun 8, 2014)

At least they found his remains fast (only killing 2 crocs). Good job done by rangers and police.
Dreadful thing to happen in front of the family. Condolences go out to them.


----------



## CrazyNut (Jun 8, 2014)

Hearts to the family. Goes to show the more we intrude on animals habitat especially that if potentially dangerous animals, the more common things like this will become.


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 8, 2014)

Hmmm, so he just fell out of the boat into the crocs mouth? Obviously 62 years of age don't mean 62 years of wisdom...


----------



## Ellannn (Jun 9, 2014)

That poor family.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dummo (Jun 9, 2014)

apparently he was washing a bucket out the side of the boat


----------



## mikey_mike (Jun 9, 2014)

Jacknife said:


> Hmmm, so he just fell out of the boat into the crocs mouth? Obviously 62 years of age don't mean 62 years of wisdom...



Bit harsh jacknife - given he's just died a horrible death in front of his family & all. Crocs are up here & there will always be an element of risk hopping into a boat, given the number of large salties around, but plenty of people do so. I haven't heard that he was doing anything foolhardy. Have you?


----------



## Beans (Jun 9, 2014)

Why shoot the crocodile. Not its fault he was in its territory. Ugh people.


----------



## Darlyn (Jun 9, 2014)

Beans said:


> Why shoot the crocodile. Not its fault he was in its territory. Ugh people.



They need to retrieve the body. Plenty more crocs where that one came from.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 10, 2014)

Jacknife said:


> Hmmm, so he just fell out of the boat into the crocs mouth? Obviously 62 years of age don't mean 62 years of wisdom...



What a disrespectful remark.
How would you like reading some insensitive comment like yours if it was your father that was taken?


----------



## BostonMatty86 (Jun 10, 2014)

This is a terrible tragedy, my thoughts are with the family. Like Mikey Mike said there is always going to be risk going into a crocs territory and after all it is the person or peoples choice to go there. We are all responsible for our own choices. In saying that i feel terrible for him. I don't feel that shooting the crocs is the right way to go though. I do understand the family wanting the body back, but i think the crocs right to continue living after doing nothing but being a croc out weighs that. I can genuinely say i wouldn't want my family shooting a croc to get my body back and i wouldn't shoot a croc to get a friend or family members body back.


----------

